# Why?



## feduptaxpayer (Oct 31, 2016)

So, why does Crimestoppers always show white actors portraying crimes that were committed? Why don't they ever use non-whites? Are only white people suppose to be criminals? I don't get it. 

So why does big corporations always advertise on TV showing a white girl with a black guy or a white guy with a black women? Why never a black guy with an Asian or or a Latino with an Asian or a black girl/guy? I don't get it.

So, why on TV shows do we only see white homos living and playing together but never see black or Asians or Latinos homos living and playing together?  I don't get it. 

So, are white people only criminals, homos, and love to mix it up with other races?  You tell me? Over.


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 31, 2016)

psst it's perpetrating, not portraying.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 31, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> So, why does Crimestoppers always show white actors portraying crimes that were committed? Why don't they ever use non-whites? Are only white people suppose to be criminals? I don't get it.
> 
> So why does big corporations always advertise on TV showing a white girl with a black guy or a white guy with a black women? Why never a black guy with an Asian or or a Latino with an Asian or a black girl/guy? I don't get it.
> 
> ...



Sounds like someone is grumpy about their shows.

Got news for you, change the channels sometime and check out shows with some of those scary Black and Asian people and you'll see that there are gays and criminals on them as well.

Ever heard of Fresh Off The Boat?  How about Blackish?  Matter of fact, you can even find examples of what you say is missing on right wing shows such as Last Man Standing.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Oct 31, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > So, why does Crimestoppers always show white actors portraying crimes that were committed? Why don't they ever use non-whites? Are only white people suppose to be criminals? I don't get it.
> ...




C'mon, who you trying to kid here? No way, except maybe in real life gangland reality are Blacks, Asians or homos in anyway portrayed as bad. When those Black or Asian shows are watched on TV or in the movies, it is always the white guy that is really the bad guy in the end.. The Black or Asian guy may appear to be bad at first but that will change fast during the viewing, and the only reason they became bad was because of whitey who made them so. Pay attention to that and you will see that it is as plain as day. 

Blackish is suppose to be a funny show where everybody is suppose to be all lovey-dovey and funny. Have a Whitish show on TV, and the people in it will be portrayed as being racist, homophobic, and will end up looking and talking like a bunch of hillbillies. Not all but many do. Pay attention and you will see it. It is as plain as day. 

You may be trying to deny what I have said as true but it is there for all to see. One just has to look for it.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 31, 2016)

I guess there's no explaining things to you, because you like being blinded by your bias.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Nov 1, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> psst it's perpetrating, not portraying.[/QUOTE
> 
> You are right. My error.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Nov 1, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> I guess there's no explaining things to you, because you like being blinded by your bias.



It is Hollywood and major corporations that always keep showing how they like to portray only white people as being pro-gay or are the only ones who seem to enjoy and like dating or marrying a non-white. It would appear as though a message is being sent to all white people that these things are cool and natural and normal things for all white people to want to be or do and that they should become just like those in their corporate commercials. With Crimestoppers only white people are used. I never see any non-whites being used. I could go as far as to say that this is a case of promoting hatred and racism towards white people. But I guess that trying to get you to give it some thought is truly going to be an exercise in futility. The attack on the white straight Christian conservative male is and alawys has been in full swing for decades. The problem is that most white people have been so brainwashed and conditioned by a certain ethnic elite to make them believe that they are nothing more than a bunch of racists and intolerant bigots, and must be made to feel inferior and guilty for all the sins of the world. It is all just a bunch of        for sure.  And white people eat it all up like candy. The fools.


----------



## The Great Goose (Nov 1, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > I guess there's no explaining things to you, because you like being blinded by your bias.
> ...


It's actually turning into an attack on anyone who isn't lesbian.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 1, 2016)

Yo...........Feduptaxpayer.............you seem to show a lot of bias and for some strange reason, you think that the white male is under attack from all sides.

Got news for you.............speaking as a white male who is over 50, grew up in Montana and didn't see my first black person until my Senior year in HS, joined the Navy and learned that ALL sailors are equal, never saw anything that would say that white males are under attack.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Nov 1, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yo...........Feduptaxpayer.............you seem to show a lot of bias and for some strange reason, you think that the white male is under attack from all sides.
> 
> Got news for you.............speaking as a white male who is over 50, grew up in Montana and didn't see my first black person until my Senior year in HS, joined the Navy and learned that ALL sailors are equal, never saw anything that would say that white males are under attack.



That is because you are not paying close attention to what is going on against white people all over the world. The fake corporate media has conditioned you to believe that whites are a majority and all is ok, when in fact the white people all over the world are on the decline. White people only make up about 7 - 8% of world population. That alone should tell you that white people are already in the minority. But what the heck and according to you all is ok, white people need not panic and are not under attack. Just check out the fact that in the early sixties white people were approx. 80% the the population of Canada, and also in the USA. That number is now near 60%. for both countries. You need to wake up and smell the coffee before it is too late to do something about it. Like Trump who wants to close the border gates down, in Canada we need to do that also.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 2, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Yo...........Feduptaxpayer.............you seem to show a lot of bias and for some strange reason, you think that the white male is under attack from all sides.
> ...



Ummmm...............for at least 20 years I DID pay attention to what was going on in the world.  Especially from 1982 until 2002, because half of that time was spent in the Med, Europe, the Persian Gulf and several ME countries.  And no, it wasn't through the media filter, it was through my own experiences of actually being there.  No...............there is nothing like what you are describing, unless your main news sources are the KKK and Stormfront.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Nov 3, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




Well the KKK and Stormfront are not websites that I would normally visit. I get most of my information from people like James Edwards, David Duke and Brother Nathanael websites that are pretty much bang on in what they are saying as to what is happening against white people all over the world. There has to be a conspiracy going on against the white race because it appears to be quite evident. Massive non-white immigration, and multiculturalism(white genocide)are the programs and agendas that are doing just that.


----------



## Dragonlady (Dec 1, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...



Bullshit. Those guy are lying nutcases. How would David Duke have any clue what's going on in the world?  The guy is as ignorant as a sack of hammers and he's personna non grata in any decently civilized country in the world. 

In Canada, men and women are equal under the law (unlike the US where no equal rights act or amendment has passed), so white men have never been in charge of this country anyway. 

No one rules by the colour of their skin or what nature gave them between their legs, asshole. Being a white male gives you no special rights or privileges under the law. 

The Canadian Constitution has multi-culturalism as a founding basis for our society. As well as equal rights for all. 

Perhaps you'd prefer to join the Taliban, or ISIS. Those are the only male run societies that exist in the world. 

That they're brutal, backward Third World Hellholes tells you something about male dominated cultures. 

When men ran the US, there was slavery, genocide and civil war. Things have been better since women got the vote. 




Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 1, 2016)

What Dragonlady said.........................


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 15, 2016)

Dragonlady said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




You are the nut job nothing for brains. Those patriots mentioned above are far from being ignorant. When it comes to the facts they would run circles around your stunned screwed up head.  Multiculturalism is just another forced ism on the white people of Canada who never asked for it. If the white people of Canada were asked if they were in favor of multiculturalism being forced on them they would have said no. 

Hey, don't go calling a sack of hammers ignorant. They have a purpose. On the other hand, you don't. You are a born ignorant loser lieberal multicult fool. Chuckle-chuckle.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Dec 15, 2016)

I don't get it. If a white person marries a black person, it is not just the white person marrying outside of their race. At the same exact moment, they are showing a black person marrying outside of their race, too. 

There are black gay people all over TV, even in predominantly black shows. Asian female with black male is pretty common and they make gorgeous babies.

Crap. Just noticed this is the Canada section. My comments were US based.


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 15, 2016)

The Justice Channel on tv in the USA by John Walsh does have shows with Negro and Mexican criminals.

I have noticed however that watching Negroes or Mexicans prey upon Caucasian victims is sickening and revolting and so I change the channel.

The most fascinating crime episodes are white on white bank robberies.

Maybe that's why.


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 15, 2016)

Tresha91203 said:


> I don't get it. If a white person marries a black person, it is not just the white person marrying outside of their race. At the same exact moment, they are showing a black person marrying outside of their race, too.
> 
> There are black gay people all over TV, even in predominantly black shows. Asian female with black male is pretty common and they make gorgeous babies.
> 
> Crap. Just noticed this is the Canada section. My comments were US based.


Canada has all the same social issues as the USA does.

We and they are both expat English colonies turned independent republics.

Canucks are more anti gun and pro liberal however due to longer British influence.

But there is little other difference.


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 15, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> You are the nut job nothing for brains. Those patriots mentioned above are far from being ignorant. When it comes to the facts they would run circles around your stunned screwed up head.  Multiculturalism is just another forced ism on the white people of Canada who never asked for it. If the white people of Canada were asked if they were in favor of multiculturalism being forced on them they would have said no.
> 
> Hey, don't go calling a sack of hammers ignorant. They have a purpose. On the other hand, you don't. You are a born ignorant loser lieberal multicult fool. Chuckle-chuckle.


Thomas Jefferson boinked a lot of Negro females of all ages old and young.

He was one of the first to discover jungle love.

The slave ship crews also boinked them because a pregnant female slave is more valuable than a barren one at the slave auction.

So there has been some multiculturalism between whites and blacks since the 1600's.


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 15, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yo...........Feduptaxpayer.............you seem to show a lot of bias and for some strange reason, you think that the white male is under attack from all sides.
> 
> Got news for you.............speaking as a white male who is over 50, grew up in Montana and didn't see my first black person until my Senior year in HS, joined the Navy and learned that ALL sailors are equal, never saw anything that would say that white males are under attack.


Same for me.

There just aren't a lot of Negro kids in Catholic schools.

USMC was my first chance to work with Negro enlisted's.

I never saw a Negro officer.

And we had 2 Negro candidates in officer basic training and advanced infantry school.  They were a rare item.

We did what we could to help them succeed.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Dec 15, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get it. If a white person marries a black person, it is not just the white person marrying outside of their race. At the same exact moment, they are showing a black person marrying outside of their race, too.
> ...



I find they are very different. I am married to a Canadian, lived in Vancouver and know both cultures very well.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 15, 2016)

Tresha91203 said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Tresha91203 said:
> ...



Canada is pretty much a 51st state. The only difference between us is that Canada uses the metric system where as America uses the imperial system. A imperial system that we once had was taken from Canadians by theTurdeau communist lieberal government back in the 80's, and forced ton Canadians who never asked for that foreign system of measurement.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 15, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> What Dragonlady said.........................




Can you repeat that please. Lol.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 15, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > So, why does Crimestoppers always show white actors portraying crimes that were committed? Why don't they ever use non-whites? Are only white people suppose to be criminals? I don't get it.
> ...



I don't watch those kinds of shows other than just seeing them being advertised while watching other shows. And again I never see what you are talking about. So stop with the bull will ya.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Dec 15, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



Canadians have a completely different mindset/worldview: employer/employee relations, govt/citizen relationship, degree of freedom of speech, gun ownership, etc. Canadians are much more pro-government and much less nationalist.  Canadians are very picky about the immigrants they allow in Canada. They are more reserved. They work to preserve their culture rather than the "melting pot" mentality we have; however (being more reserved), are also overall less hostile to their immigrants. Canadian pedestrians are downright crazy, strolling across busy streets. Canadians are more informed about their neighbors' politics vs Americans' "center of the world" mindset. Canadians are more like the Brits than Americans.

There are lots of similarities, don't get me wrong, but there are enough major differences to cause culture-shock when moving between countries.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 15, 2016)

Tresha91203 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Tresha91203 said:
> ...




I visit America every year dozens of times and I feel just as home there as here. I see no difference between us.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Dec 15, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...



It depends on where you visit in the US. Washingtonians are more like Canadians than Texans. Texans are nothing like Canadians. As with all neighboring cultures, the closer you get to the border, the closer the cultures. Most of Canada's population is near the border. It would be fair to say US/Canadian border regions are very similar. Peoples in Blaine, WA and Surrey, BC are similar, I agree. Most of the US population does not live near the border. The further you get from that border, the more differences.  To be fair, Texans are very different from Washingtonians, too.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 15, 2016)

Tresha, Texans are different from just about any other state.  I've lived here for a while and have learned some interesting things about Texans, as well as some of the stuff they do for entertainment.  Originally I'm from Montana, but I've been here for about 16 years now.

Ever hear of cow patty bingo?


----------

